# build like a strongman, sculpt like a bodbuilder



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ive had three journals now, both been around hypertrophy but now I need a change and 5x5 (like madcow) is my change. im 16 and im looking to gain more mass and get stronger. This name of the came from @ewen as when I posted in his journal I got that reply,

current lifts are

bench-100kgx3

squats-130kg atg x1

deadlift-170kgx1

ohp-80kgx5

rows-100kg.

3500cal, mainly steak, pasta, chicken, rice, oats and whole lot of milk.

Avi is most recent picture.

Enjoy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on this matey .

drop pasta as it bloats keep rice though .

keep protein high but carbs are king these are the petrol and leaves the protein and fats to do intended job .

you got a plan in mind ? other than madcow lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> well done on this matey .
> 
> drop pasta as it bloats keep rice though .
> 
> ...


always wondered where the bloat come from, was becoming uncomfable with it

proteins around 300, carbs about 400 and fats the rest, that seem fine?

was just hoping to get used to a low rep, more sets with heavy weights and then hopefully try and a strongman gym with the atlas', tires amd log press etc.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck m8 will we be watching this :thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

mac1969 said:


> Good luck m8 will we be watching this :thumbup1:


cheers mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

another journalllllllll  all the best my man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> always wondered where the bloat come from, was becoming uncomfable with it
> 
> proteins around 300, carbs about 400 and fats the rest, that seem fine?
> 
> was just hoping to get used to a low rep, more sets with heavy weights and then hopefully try and a strongman gym with the atlas', tires amd log press etc.


gauge carbs on recovery if you feel fcuked eat more .


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Christ those are some impressive lifts for a 16 year old.

You are gonna make it.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You beast

All of your lifts are higher than mine, except deadlift


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> another journalllllllll  all the best my man


Lol didn't wanna confuse myself so just started this


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Christ those are some impressive lifts for a 16 year old.
> 
> You are gonna make it.


Cheers mate, means a lot!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> You beast
> 
> All of your lifts are higher than mine, except deadlift


Cheers, almost doubled my deadlift in nearly 4month


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

My lifts stated are all raw to, no wraps, straps or belts. My workouts end in 2secondaries of my choice. Weight Ali increases with what I feel is beneficial, I nail form more than heavy weights to, first workout is as follows...

Flat Bench - 60kg x5 70kg x5 80kg x5 90kg x5 100kg x2

Olympic squats - 56kg x5 76kg x5 96kg x5 112kg x5 122kg x4

Rows, Underhand - 60kg x5 70kg x5 74kg x5 80kg x5 84kg x5

Weighted sit ups, me +20kg 4sets x10

EZ curl - 30kg x10 - 3sets.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed! Good luck!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You are strong for a 16 year old mate,impressed.Good luck.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yeah forgot to add you were stronger than me at your age lol, maybe you'll beat my PB's at 18/19


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Subbed! Good luck!


Cheers mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> You are strong for a 16 year old mate,impressed.Good luck.


Thankyou mate!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yeah forgot to add you were stronger than me at your age lol, maybe you'll beat my PB's at 18/19


Could only hope lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I also forgot to add, I train when I want - if my body's feeling sound then ill hit the gym, if not ill sit a d eat food and have day off. I seem to recover really well the next day, especially being natty it helps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> I also forgot to add, I train when I want - if my body's feeling sound then ill hit the gym, if not ill sit a d eat food and have day off. I seem to recover really well the next day, especially being natty it helps


when u lower ur rest days ur body adapts hard and fast, most of my bodyparts will not even get remotely sore. i can rape arms and shoulders with high volume and never have them sore, legs won't get sore from low volume neither will back, but my chest will allways get sore.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> when u lower ur rest days ur body adapts hard and fast, most of my bodyparts will not even get remotely sore. i can rape arms and shoulders with high volume and never have them sore, legs won't get sore from low volume neither will back, but my chest will allways get sore.


yeah im like that now, im sore on my chest after only 22reps of bench


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Half 6 gym start!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

best of luck mate i'm going to keep a good eye on this, might pick up some useful tips off ya!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

jafc said:


> best of luck mate i'm going to keep a good eye on this, might pick up some useful tips off ya!!


Cheers mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Squat - 55kg, 65kg,85kg & 100kg x5

Military press - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg & 60kg x5

Deads - 60kg, 100kg, 120kg x5 & 140kg x2

Tricep OH extension - 20kg, 25kg & 30kg x10

Face pull - 40kg, 50kg & 70kg x10

Wednesdays training


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Medium weight day.

Bench - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg x5 94kg x3 & 80kg x8

Squats - 56kg, 70kg, 90kg & 100kg x5 130kg x3 (PB) & 56kg x8

BB rows - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg x5 100kg x3 (easy) 60kg x8

EZ curl - 3sets of 10 @34kg

OH tri extension - 30kg, 40kg & 60kg x10

BW +20kg sit ups, 3sets if done.

Glad I purchased a belt yesterday, back was pumped do much it hurt!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterdays.

bench - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg & 96.5kg x5

squat - 56kg, 70kg, 100kg & 115kg x5 (couldn't hack another set)

seated row - 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg(pb) x5

dips - me x10 for 3sets.

sit ups - me+2okg x10 for 3sets.

curls - 40kg, 45kg & 50kg x10

riding 12miles a day now, home to gym, gym to work and work to home


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Deads - 60kg, 80kg , 100kg, 120kg & 140kg x5

Military press - 40kg, 50kg, 54kg & 65kg x5

Squat - 56kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg x5

Cable crunch - 40kg, 50kg & 90kg x10

Face pull - 40kg, 60kg & 95kg x8

Calf raise stood - 90kg, 145kg & 200kg x10


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

not been able to train, next will be Monday.

gotta say this type of training is kicking my ass, enjoying though, even upped calories to 4000 and still feeling the need for more!

oh well im off for a big ass breakfast


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

@ewen if i switched to a bodybuilding split but kept with 5x5 sets would i see the same strength benefits? would possibly still squat twice a week

seems that even though im going less days, eating more calories, i just cant recover as well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> @ewen if i switched to a bodybuilding split but kept with 5x5 sets would i see the same strength benefits? would possibly still squat twice a week
> 
> seems that even though im going less days, eating more calories, i just cant recover as well


yeah of course , try dong 5x5 compounds and higher rep assistance .


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah of course , try dong 5x5 compounds and higher rep assistance .


Would 2compound, 1 or maybe 2 ISO movements work well? Don't mean to be a pest with the questions either


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> Would 2compound, 1 or maybe 2 ISO movements work well? Don't mean to be a pest with the questions either


if you did say a 4 day split you could do....

shoulders

ohp 5x5

assistance 4x8-12

side raise

rear delts

so 1 compound 2-3 assistance .

legs

squats 5x5 .

assistance 4x8-25 or whatever rep range suits .

hams

quads

calfs


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> if you did say a 4 day split you could do....
> 
> shoulders
> 
> ...


Sounds a plan, cheers ewen


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Top cable - 25kg, 30kg & 35kg x8

DB inc fly - 20kg, 18kg & 15kg x10

Bench (main lift) - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg x5 100kg x4 (PB)

Dips - 3sets of failure.

Weighted crunched + leg raises.

Really happy with my bench,I think I'd of had 1more rep if I didn't use thumbless grip, oh well


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Underhand lat pulldown - 55kg, 70kg & 85kg x10

Seated wide row - 40kg, 60kg & 80kg x10

Barbell row (main lift) - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg x5

Low pulley row (single arm) - 30kg, 40kg & 50kg x10

Cable preacher - 25kg x8 20kg x10 15kg x15

Barbell curl - 20kg x10 30kg x6 34kg x6


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Trained shoulders Wednesday, Legs Thursday but been without Internet and ain't been able to log this.

Back to Normal tomorrow, will beat gym around 6am - I'm an early bird


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Top cable fly - 20kg & 20kg x10 35kg x6

Bench press(machine, no barbell) - 70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg & 110kg x5

Incline DB press - 32kg, 34kg,36kg & 38kg x5

Dips - 3sets of failure

-------------------------

High single arm row - 40kg, 50kg & 60kg x8

Seated wide row - 60kg, 70kg & 80kg x8

Pull ups - 1set of true failure, couldn't even complete a partial

Speed deads - 60kg, 100kg, 120kg & 150kg x5 (main lift 4x5)

DB curl - 20kg, 22kg x6 & 14kg x10

Hammer preacher machine - 35kg, 50kg & 40kg x10

Yesterday's abs today's training, never lifted 150 before, always jumped to 160 to 170 for 1rm so ill do then deads in same weight order until I can rep out at least 5 clean lifts. Also one week will be bb rows, the other deads


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Squats - 55kg, 75kg, 95kg & 110kg x5 & 135kg x1

Hack machine - 45kg, 90kg & 90kg x8

Calf raise machine - 3sets of failure at 100kg

--------------------------------

Military seated press - 50kg, 55kg, 60kg & 70kg x5

Seated side DB raise - 8kg, 10kg & 8kg x8

-----------------------------------

15minutes of speed skipping.

5minutes on speed ball and 5minutes on bag (holding 2lb DBs)


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

off to do some shopping now, 1.2kg of chicken, 2kg of whitefish, 1kg of steak, 15eggs, 1kg of brown rice and some veg.

cutting to the end if march, finally hit my stregth goals before i hit the age of 17, a month early to.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Top cables - 20kg, 30kg x12 40kg x5

Barbell bench 4x5 - 60kg, 70kg, 80kg & 90kg

Decline cable fly - 20kg, 25kg & 25kg x12

Dips - BW 3x5

BW decline sit ups - 3x20

Leg raise BW - 3x15

Close grip bench - 60kg, 70kg & 80kg (pb) x5

Oh cable extension - 30kg, 40kg & 50kg x12

Vbar push Down - 30kg, 40kg £ 50kg x12

20minute bag work, 10minute speed skipping.

Determined for the fat to drip off, calories are around 1800. Fecking hate it


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Squats - 55kg, 70kg, 100kg & 120kg x5 130kg x3

Stood leg curl - 10kg, 15kg & 15kg x8

Stood calf raise - 135kg x20 for 3 sets.

Leg extension - 20kg x15 40kg x10 60kg x15

18minutes treadmill - 250cals burned.

Squats are coming along now I feel, I only go to parallel now, knees aren't the best. There ****s thanks to football


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Wednesday was off.

Here's Thursday back day, not good tbh

Lat pull down - 65kg, 80kg x10 100kgx3 (PB)

Single arm row - 40kg x10 50kg & 50kg x8

Deadlifts - 60kg, 100kg, 120kg x5 150kg x2, 3rd failed only half way up.

Chins BW - 2x5

Single arm curl - 30kg x8 30kg x8.

Was quick, had somewhere to be.

Will update shoulders/traps/abs & cardio later.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Barbell OHP - 40kg, 50kg, 60kg x5 65kg x3 nearly dropped the bar

Side DB raise - 10kg x8 for 3sets

Front DB raise - 15kg, 18kg & 20kg x7

Rear felt DB row - 10kg x10 for 3sets

Front BB shrug - 60kg, 100kg & 120kg x8

Tear shrug machine - 80kg, 100lg & 120kg x10

Bent over rear fly (squeezing traps) - 10kg x10 for 3sets

BW flat sit up - 3x20

Oblique crunch - 50kg x10 for 3sets

Leg raise - BW x15 BW+15kg x10 for 2sets.

300cals on cross trainer, steady heart rate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Top cables - 20kg & 30kg x10 40kg x5

Flat bench - 60kg, 70kg & 80kg x5 had to switch to machine press as elbow was killing me with pain. 100kg & 110kg x5

Pec dec - 50kg, 60kg & 60kg x12

Dips - 1x6 BW, elbow was gone.

Bar pushdown - 50kg& 50kg x12 70kg x8

Failed skull crushers due to elbow.

20minute bag work, was fooked by now. 1km ran on treadmill, 115cals.

No real carbs yet (7am), only a coffee at bout 5am, can't wait for food.



My new way of benching, rather poop but feel safer


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday's back/bicep.

Pull ups - BW 5x5.

T bar row - 25kg, 45kg & 60kg x10

Bent over row - 60kg & 80kg x5 Lower back was just screaming no.

Lat pull downs - 50kg & 60kg x10

DB curl - 14kg x8 16kg x7 20kg x6

Bar cable curl - 30kg, 40kg & 50kg x10

20minute bag work, 10 crosstrainer @115 cals.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Bb OHP - 40kg, 50kg & 60kg x5 65kg x2

DB side raise - 10kg, 10kg & 10kg x10

Rear delt DB row - 10kg, 10kg & 10kg x12

Side crunch - 50kg x15 for 3 sets.

Hanging leg raise - 3sets of 10 BW

100cals on cross trainer.

-----------------------------------

Squats - 56kg, 100kg, 115kg x5 140kg x1 (PB) 100kg x5 56kg x6.

Standing leg curl - 10kg, 10kg & 15kg x10

Standing calf raise - 90kg, 90kg & 90kg x20

Leg extension - 20kg x15 45kg x10 55kg x8

BW sit ups - 3 sets of failure.

Weighted crunch - 20kg, 40kg & 50kg x failure.

No cardio, fvcked.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Monday Chest.

Flat DB - 30kg, 34kg, 38kg & 42kg x5 50kg failed, got them half way up. My PB is the 45's x5

Incline bench - 50kg, 70kg & 75kg x8

Top cables - 30kg, 35kg & 40kg x8

Bar pushdown - 70kg x12 fid 3sets.

Oh rope extension - 50kg x12 for 3sets.

Cable crunch - 3sets of 40kg

BW sit ups - 3x20

------------------------------

Tuesday back

T bar row - 5x5 @ 20kg, 40kg, 60kg, 70kg & 75kg.

BW pull ups with dead stop - 5x5

Underhand lat pulldown - 50kg, 60kg & 70kg x8

Deads-

100kg x5

120kg x5

130kg x1

140kg x1

150kg x1

160kg x1

170kg xf - got more than half way up but fatigue had set in.

DB curl - 14kg x10 18kg x8 20kg x7

Hammer preacher - 40kg, 45kg & 50kg x12

Cardio on Boths days, delts/traps tomorrow.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Bb OHP 3x5 - 40kg, 50kg & 60kg

Side DB raise - 10kg x12 for 3sets

Rear delt DB row - 10kg x12 for 3sets

DB press 3x8 - 28kgs, seated.

Seated DB shrug - 40kg x15 for 3sets

Cable shrug 3x15 - 50kg, 70kg & 95kg a side.

Upright row 3x10 @ 50kg.

30minutes cardio, 450cals.

Legs put back to sarurday


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

went to gym, got off my half hour bus ride and was closed. not a happy person.

although 5x5 may have only been a month/2month i think i need some hypertrophy work.

also im doing alot of cardio and bf aint droppping. fvck i need some clen.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just an update

Lost a stone and 2lbz, sittinf at 15st now

Hit an inckine bb press if 80x4 and i alsi squated 65kg x400 oh the joys

Will updats more when training picks up properky but for now il just do the odd update


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Today i got my chinese clen, 80mg done already and also tomorow im 17.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I wish I learnt to train like this when I was 16. I'm double your age and using Madcow. It's great routine you can keep coming back too.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah, 16 and lifting big... nice effort.

pasta bloats me out, rice white or brown is the way forward


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My partner is italian, pasta is force fed to my at family meetings. Her Nanna in sardinia has promised to make the best tasting pasta in the whole of italy if i visit


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

My bodyfat has dtopped alot, feel so much better and fitter than i did at 16st 2.

Im still dieting and i also purchases ds craze and that stuff is goodd.

A few pbs i got recently whilst cutting.

Shoulder press (plate loaded machine) 50kg a side x3.

Incline bench 80kg x5

OH db extension 37,5kg x5

Barbell curl 50kg x5

And i can do dips for fun, pretty chuffed i am


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Also i can do seated row 102.5kg x10 and my cardio is 1 half hours on static bike at home, i also walk alot to places


----------

